# Platty 3-24-13



## marcski (Mar 24, 2013)

Really just too good for words:


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 24, 2013)

Glad to see Platty got some love from Ullr too, things have been awesome here in VT. Stoked to ski Jay tomorrow, haven't been in mid season in years, been hitting them late Spring the last two seasons.


----------



## marcski (Mar 25, 2013)

This was Saturday:

Just a great weekend:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 25, 2013)

Glad u got the goods Markie !!! Looks pretty damn good 


 , see all that angst midweek  when u were working and helping the GNP while i was out trashing. My back , neck and helmet :dunce:was for naught .. Looks like Platty might get some in this latest storm too


----------



## TropicTundR (Mar 25, 2013)

marcski said:


> Really just too good for words:



Amen Brother,  I was there and felt like patrol was calling everyone off Northface & Blockbuster when I got to them.   Freefall & Bailout were no exception either.  WORDS OF THE DAYILLOWS & COTTON CANDY...with the occasional rock candy by the end of the day


----------



## marcski (Apr 2, 2013)

Scotty, Did you see this?


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 2, 2013)

marcski said:


> Scotty, Did you see this?
> 
> View attachment 8574



Yes hope to be their, it up to the car and mechanic to keep my costs down, kind of have bumper falling off car now, so I got to spend money to get car to pass inspection expired on in March, getting car to shop tomorrow night.


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 2, 2013)

You should have just bought a roll of 200 mph duct tape Scotty, saved your $ for skiing!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 2, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> You should have just bought a roll of 200 mph duct tape Scotty, saved your $ for skiing!



Duct tape, zip ties and a couple bungee cords


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 2, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Duct tape, zip ties and a couple bungee cords



Will that work with this, my rope may fail inspection.


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 2, 2013)

How the hell did you manage that? Were you distracted by Mary Jane? Looks like more than bumper damage.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 2, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> How the hell did you manage that? Were you distracted by Mary Jane? Looks like more than bumper damage.



No I smoked after I did that, parking lot of bus commute place rode car onto cement side walk by accident.


----------



## marcski (Apr 2, 2013)

A couple of screws would probably hold that in place....and once so affixed, I think would pass NYS Inspection with flying colors as long as your lights are still functioning.


----------



## Abominable (Apr 2, 2013)

Bumpers aren't even on the list, and I've passed with worse.  The shop might deem it 'unsafe' in an effort to get you to pay for it though.

http://www.dmv.ny.gov/broch/c-50.htm

I'd make it look a little more pretty and professional, and take it in.  Also, if your regular mechanic will do the inspection... they're usually pretty accommodating, especially if you regularly spend money there on maintenance.

Had a nice day at Platty last Friday - 15 dollar day.  Starting to get thin in spots though.  The snow making trails should ski nicely till close.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 2, 2013)

Abominable said:


> Bumpers aren't even on the list, and I've passed with worse.  The shop might deem it 'unsafe' in an effort to get you to pay for it though.
> 
> http://www.dmv.ny.gov/broch/c-50.htm
> 
> ...



Glad you had a great day at Platty.

Car is going to a trusted mechanic who is a correction officer full time, and works PT on people car, the great thing about him is he only charges cost in parts, and his labor is very very reasonable. It kind coming off the whole side, that picture is as bad as the car is. Also need other stuff done hopefully less then a grand or I be scrambling for money. Car going in tomorrow, hopefully I get back by next week. I sure the guy will love Mary Jane smell that in the seats, got to car wash tonight.


----------



## skiking4 (Apr 3, 2013)

When is platty closing?


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 3, 2013)

skiking4 said:


> When is platty closing?



Not sure probably this weekend, you should go lift tickets are only 30$ Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## marcski (Apr 3, 2013)

skiking4 said:


> When is platty closing?



Weather permitting, they are going to try and beat their 4/10 closing date from a few years ago and stay open through the weekend of the 13th and 14th.


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 3, 2013)

marcski said:


> A couple of screws would probably hold that in place....and once so affixed, I think would pass NYS Inspection with flying colors as long as your lights are still functioning.


I was on my way to my Sister's wedding on Block Island, I got pulled over for speeding, the trooper called me out of the car from behind my car, when I got back there I told the cop I would be picking up a bumper cover to replace the one missing on my return trip home, he said that he was going to ticket me for that and not give me a speeding ticket. I didn't question whether this was a legit ticket, it sure beat a speeding ticket. Coolest cop I'd ever encountered. I asked him how fast I could go, he said he pulls people over for 75 mph and above, but warned me that others weren't so lenient. I told him I'd slow down, he just laughed and said, "You'll get pulled over again." I didn't, but my radar detector was going off constantly in CT. He was instant-oning his, they almost never do. He said, "The Cherokee was speeding too, but you were going faster, you were the "winner"." 

I had a similar incident while on my motorcycle when I was in my early twenties. I was riding with a buddy of mine,  he's since died in a motorcycle accident, and he took off, I got on it to catch up, we both get pulled over. The cop acknowledged that I was just trying to keep up with my buddy. He says, "Your helmet doesn't have reflective tape on it, it will when you go to court." I was so naive, I explained that the factory decals were reflective, he repeated what he'd said. Boing, oh, I get it, no speeding ticket, no reflective tape ticket instead.


----------



## dmc (Apr 3, 2013)

marcski said:


> Weather permitting, they are going to try and beat their 4/10 closing date from a few years ago and stay open through the weekend of the 13th and 14th.



2013 Catskills FTW!!!!  Loving this late(ish) season!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 3, 2013)

dmc said:


> 2013 Catskills FTW!!!!  Loving this late(ish) season!!!



+1 yes spring turns in The Cats hopefully I get to your home hill , depends other expenses.


----------



## dmc (Apr 4, 2013)

I can try to get you a comp again...  There's more floating around at the end of the season..


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 4, 2013)

dmc said:


> I can try to get you a comp again...  There's more floating around at the end of the season..



Awesome thank you.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 5, 2013)

marcski said:


> This was Saturday:
> 
> Just a great weekend:



Bump for ABC, hey Markski how do you think Platty conditions will be ABC was wondering, and so am I, have fun times this weekend all people who get to the Catskills.


----------



## marcski (Apr 5, 2013)

They are reporting 31/38 trails for tomorrow.  Should be quite good. Not sure about the woods.... but its going to be a really nice weekend weather wise. We're at Mt. Snow for beerfest this weekend visiting a good buddy.


----------



## abc (Apr 6, 2013)

Skied 11-3:20. Good skiing. Well worth the long drive. (ok, I visited a friend at Poughkeepsie and had sushi dinner so not that long a drive)

Scotty, if you can go tomorrow, GO!


----------

